# Hobble Creek bear



## kstorrs

I checked my trail cam today that has been stewing for 3 weeks and was shocked to find pictures of this bear on it. Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## JuddCT

Looks good.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Looks like a young bear. Hobble creek canyon probably has the highest concentration bear numbers in this state. If you had a pile of donuts at your camera you could have close to ten bears on your camera.


----------



## Cooky

I was at a shoot today at the range in Hobble Creek and bears wandering through was mentioned during the safety briefing.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I saw a blond bear above the rifle range on my hunt.


----------



## kstorrs

There is a big juniper that offers lots of shade the opposite direction that had a freshly broken 2-3" diameter branch. We think the bear snapped while trying to eat cicadas.

Will deer continue to come in if I did drop something sweet for the bears? I have had a few bucks come in.


----------



## swbuckmaster

This is just a sample of what I got on my bait. Deer and elk came into my bait all the time. I even had 3 spike deer at my bait and had a bear get with in 12 yards of them before the deer saw the bear and ran off. The deer still came back every day.


----------



## kstorrs

Hmmm.... I might just try a few donuts. We set out a second camera 1/2 mile from this one on a water hole yesterday too. Lots of deer tracks in the area.


----------



## kstorrs

Here are the other 2 pics I got of this bear. Wish it would have stuck around a bit longer...


----------



## tallbuck

Guys, Thanks for sharing! Looks like more bears around then normal? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kstorrs

My buddy text me yesterday saying he was going up to change out his camera and while he was up there he was gonna sprinkle a bag of deer cain in front of my camera. Later in the day he sends me this :shock:








This is under the big juniper directly behind my camera. There is a good chance I got pics :grin:. I will be going up in a few days to check...


----------



## kstorrs

No bear on the camera but had a mountain lion come in 4 hours before I checked the camera.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

That was your buddies turds laying there........


----------



## kstorrs

itchytriggerfinger said:


> That was your buddies turds laying there........


Hahaha coulda been but I think he thoroughly removes the hair from his deer steaks before eating them! :grin:

Here's the lion that hit the camera:


----------



## Fowlmouth

kstorrs said:


> Hahaha coulda been but I think he thoroughly removes the hair from his deer steaks before eating them! :grin:
> 
> Here's the lion that hit the camera:
> 
> View attachment 35842


 Where?


----------



## Fowlmouth

kstorrs said:


> My buddy text me yesterday saying he was going up to change out his camera and while he was up there he was gonna sprinkle a bag of deer cain in front of my camera. Later in the day he sends me this :shock:
> View attachment 35482
> 
> 
> This is under the big juniper directly behind my camera. There is a good chance I got pics :grin:. I will be going up in a few days to check...


 Looks like the remains of a Betos California supreme burrito. :grin:


----------



## kstorrs

I moved the cameras a week ago to a new spot in Hobble Creek. Caught a bear's butt on one of them. (Yeah I'm still new to the trail camera thing otherwise I would have captured the entire bear).


----------

